
Ask HN: Can't sign out from Gmail on desktop - throwawayparty
Does anyone else have this problem on a desktop machine? I&#x27;m using Firefox 43 on a MBP...Did the sign out button relocate elsewhere? Kind of a serious issue for me...
======
AaronNewcomer
[https://mail.google.com/mail/logout?hl=en](https://mail.google.com/mail/logout?hl=en)

~~~
throwawayparty
bookmarked, in case of future UI failure. Thanks.

------
wstrange
Top right corner - click on your account icon, "sign out"

This will sign you out of _all_ google apps

~~~
wstrange
OK for inbox on firefox the icon pic does not show - so you are on to
something. It still works (click where the icon is - you can see a faint
outline)

~~~
throwawayparty
You have a cleaner screen than I do :) there is no faint outline whatsoever I
can make out, the outline only appeared when I finally managed to hover on it.
I was just about to ask you where the icon was since I couldn't remember but
clicking blindly finally worked before I gave up. Thanks.

------
throwawayparty
They fixed it now, the icon is back.

